# Dexter & Jack



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Few pictures today after I trimmed up Dexter. Jack is his usual grassy self....You could never tell that I bathed them yesterday. Enjoy!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

The boys look great! I love the third picture - looks like Dexter is telling Jack a really funny secret.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bravo!! They are both very handsome boys


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh what QT"S


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a couple of cuties!! Love the pics!


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Dexter and Jack are precious!
I need a Havanese acronym cheat sheet, what does RLH mean?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Think you are doing a great job with their haircuts - especially like the way you have done their faces and heads! I like that third photo as well. Jack has great coloring.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Linda, Jack is growing up beautifully! They look like each other's BFF!

Andria, RLH is: Run Like Heck or He** as most call it


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Boy is Jack growing up!!!!! It's so fast. They are both adorable.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely pics.How often do you give them a major make over?They look like good buddies now,I remember when you first got Jack and they use to really rough house, do they still?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The last time I clipper cut Dexter ....I think was in May or June. I will probably let Dexter grow out this Winter............... well.....maybe.... let's see how it goes......

Dexter and Jack's relationship has improved very much! They play back and forth. They always want what the other has....well....especially Jack. Jack wants to hog the good stuff...I will give the boys the same type of flossie and I have seen Jack try to hang on to both of the flossies. Many times, Dexter will let Jack have the flossie and go to the other flossie....then Jack will want what Dexter has....and it goes back and forth for awhile. It is really fun watching the dynamics of play...

And, then ....I have seen Dexter hang onto his own flossie and really make Jack work for it if he wants the flossie .
Both often rolling over to expose their bellies for play. Both of the boys initiate play. 

Still.................waiting on ...... who will ultimately say who the top dog will be to each other......

They both wrestle....sometimes it gets out of control and Jack gets the best position and then Dexter's feelings get hurt and then we hearing the growling............

But, most of time....it is very pleasant around here....I enjoy seeing them run around the house exercising, which, now, gives me the break!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Cute pictures!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great-looking pups!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They're adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Your boys are stinkin' adorable, Linda!! I just love them.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are adorable! I love the third picture where it looks like Dexter is giving his brother a kiss!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are soooo cute! Love the pictures and the haircuts.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Love the photos!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww, they're just too cute together. I love that kissy face picture.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What handsome boys Linda. I cannot believe how much Jack has grown !! I wonder what the big secret Dexter is telling Jack. Probably hints to get picture taking over and done with.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, they are soooo cute together. I have to give you a pat on the back for taking care of two with that much hair. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just weighed the boys the other day on my scale....and Jack is about 10# and Dexter is 13-14#...I think Dexter has been eating too many treats....or too much of Jack's food. 

With all of Jack's hair, they appear to be about the same size. The height looks about the same. 

Oh! Something.....I noticed yesterday when they were running around like....you know...

Jack is fast and chases Dexter...well, Dexter gets tired of getting chased by a young whipper snapper...so, Dexter runs to the deck stairs to stop all the chasing! 

I have seen Dexter roll in the grass because Jack is chasing him so fast. It's fun!

I just know this is payback from all the heck that Dexter gave Jack as a pup!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is challenging Jack for Top Dog! Very interesting to watch, but can be frightening while listening to all the growling. 

Anyone else have similar experiences with two dogs wanting to be the Alpha Dog? 

Let me know what you think Dave, ok?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My little schnauzers were always the top dog even with the giant yard dogs. And Rosie is the top dog with Josie the outlaw kitty. She won't let Josie have a treat. She will literally take it out of her mouth. I am teaching her to not do it, but if I am not looking Rosie gets the treat.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Jack After Bath Pictures*

Jack had a bath today. Pictures are pretty poofy on top. Also, Jack is still blowing his coat which keeps me busy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Both boys are beautiful. They compliment each other!! Is Jack related to Shelly's Rio? He sure looks like this guy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are some of the pictures.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Linda, I like the way you trimmed up his head hair so he can see, with no topknot. Will you come visit and do Augie's???  I also love his color. The texture of his hair looks very similar to Augie's with the waviness thing going on. Have your guys figured out their hierarchy? Who ended up as Boss?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you think he'll lose more of his black, Linda?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Who is the Boss?*



motherslittlehelper said:


> Linda, I like the way you trimmed up his head hair so he can see, with no topknot. Will you come visit and do Augie's???  I also love his color. The texture of his hair looks very similar to Augie's with the waviness thing going on. Have your guys figured out their hierarchy? Who ended up as Boss?


I thought for sure Jack would end up being the boss, since he is so bossy! Jack will go from his food bowl to Dexter's food bowl....Dexter doesn't care, Dexter will go to the other food bowl.

Dexter is always the first to go through the door.

If they both have flossies to eat, Jack will try to get the flossie from Dexter
and he usually does get it...then Dexter will try to get it back but Jack will fuss...I tell Dexter to get the other one, which he does....at times, Jack tries to hang onto to both flossies!

Dexter will sometimes fuss with Jack and put him in his place.

They both keep me entertained! So, who do you think is the boss?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Do you think he'll lose more of his black, Linda?


Only if I cut off the tips!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Linda, I like the way you trimmed up his head hair so he can see, with no topknot. ....


The only hair I have cut on Jack's head is above the eye area, which has over a month of growing, so it is a little shaggy now. When I cut it the first time...it was a little short. I am going to attempt to see if I can make a little shelf for some of the bangs to fall over on.

Oh! Jack's belly hair is very short too. As for trimming, it is just a learn as you go...a little snip here and a little snip there. Never cut straight across when attempting to do the bangs.

Next time, I attempt to work on the bangs, I will pay attention to what I am doing and I will post.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I thought for sure Jack would end up being the boss, since he is so bossy! Jack will go from his food bowl to Dexter's food bowl....Dexter doesn't care, Dexter will go to the other food bowl.
> 
> Dexter is always the first to go through the door.
> 
> ...


It comes across that Dexter must be quite laid back/easygoing/secure with himself with nothing to prove. The fact that he always goes through the door first would make me tend to think that he is a bit higher on the totem pole. However, sounds like you have a fairly evenly matched pair. If/when we get a second Hav, I hope we can find one that compatible with Augie. He just wants to play. I don't think he is a dominant type at all, but he isn't submissive either. He is very good tempered and I sure wouldn't want to bring another in who would run all over him. Thanks for the updates on your two. I always loved hearing about them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just so everyone knows.....it was pretty rough around here when I first got Jack as a puppy. Dexter was very vocal and putting Jack in his place..... very loud and sometimes scary....this went on for several weeks. 

Dexter is my vocal boy, he is always making vocal sounds when wrestling with Jack. It is so interesting watching and learning the difference between the boys....it makes life interesting.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie was also very vocal when playing with Nellie,and still is for that matter, he makes a roary growly sound, he used to do it when playing with the cats and sometimes he does it with dogs he meets and plays with in the park.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I really am amazed at all the little sounds these guys make...

Sounds for "Geezzzzz.....I have my space, but I will share, but don't bother me" - a short low growling sound when the boys get to close to each other and they want to rest. Dexter does this sound a lot. 

Listening and watching careful for animal language is very amazing and very entertaining! And, watching the body language is very interesting and trying to figure out what they want is fun.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Both boys are beautiful. They compliment each other!! Is Jack related to Shelly's Rio? He sure looks like this guy.


Linda - Where does this guy live (Shellys Rio)?? Love that color with the dark face. He does look a lot like HavaneseSoon's Jack. I think that color would complement Augie's color very nicely. Now, just to find the combo of that with temperament!!

Linda (HavaneseSoon) - I haven't had the experience of watching two Havs work out their place, but I enjoy hearing others' experiences. I do have my birds and that has been interesting. The two cockatiels do NOT like each other. There was a time when they actually got into huge altercations in mid air. Now they have agreed to pretty much ignore each other. I wish they did get along so they could share cage space and I would have one less cage to clean, but I won't put them together, knowing that one or both of them would be miserable. One of the 'tiels would love to be buddies with Gabe, the parrot. Gabe, however, being top bird, will allow no encroachment of his space. Love watching their personalities and the interactions.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*March 2011 Pictures*

Pictures of my boys! Dexter and Jack!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

They are looking mighty fine, Linda! Is Jack a larger boy than Dexter now or is it the hair? Great job on the grooming!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my! Jack has grown into a gorgeous young man! He has a lot of hair! Congratulation on all the hard work you put into grooming them so beautifully!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes I was going to ask the same thing is Jack bigger than Dexter now or is it all hair?! Jacks type of coat and rounded head looks similar to our Nellies.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No.....Jack is only about 11-12 pounds and Dexter is about 16 pounds. Pictures were taken before the bath. Jack has LOTS of hair about the head. 

I am getting really antsy to use the clippers just to take a little bulk off of Dexter.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter is challenging Jack for Top Dog! Very interesting to watch, but can be frightening while listening to all the growling.
> 
> Anyone else have similar experiences with two dogs wanting to be the Alpha Dog?
> 
> Let me know what you think Dave, ok?


Tony & Milo get pretty vicious with play at times. Milo does not know he is the smaller dog and goes right after Tony. (Tony 13 lbs, Milo 8.5 lbs) I had posted about this before asking how rough is too rough in play. Others posted that if one pup call foul and the other pup stops then they are ok. If one of my pups calls foul the other always stops so I am ok with the rough play even tough it sounds really bad at times.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*After the Bath*

More pictures! I washed/dried Dexter first because he was easier...Jack makes me SWEAT! It seems like I am always finding a few mats when drying out Jack.

Jack is great to groom! He was born to groom because he stands so well, and and he puts up with my amateur grooming.

The only clipping I did today was rounding out Jack's feet. I am sweating too much to do anything else today. I bribed for pictures! Dexter looks pretty strong in the pictures because there were treats available.

The boys are getting along pretty good. If there is a disagreement, I always let them work it out. Once the intense growling stops, they stand to the side to each other and shake it off. I love the body language I am observing.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, I love seeing new pics of the boys. That is a lot of hair and I think Jack might have enough for two. You do a great job with grooming and they have grown into very handsome young men. Do they still get many mats or can you tell they are better with 'adult' coats?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

How do you find the time for grooming Linda. Geeze we have trouble with just one. They look spoiled n'est pas?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We posted about the same time....and now I just saw the new pics. Beautiful and I can smell the clean all the way to Ga...lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I rarely find a mat on Dexter, the adult hair is so much easier. I probably only comb out Dexter really good about once a week. Dexter hair is about 4 inches. Most likely I will take off at least 2 inches off the topside...very soon...let's see how long I can hold off. I do check Dexter each day while stroking/fingering...and if I find a tangle, it is removed. 

When Dexter's hair is about 2 inches, he will hardly ever get a tangle. A vacation from combing!

Now Jack......he is a magnet for sticks, stickers, leaves.....and whatever. I can take the boys to the same place and Jack's hair will find everything to stick to his hair and Dexter will not have anything stuck to his hair. 

Jack is not combed out each day. I do remove the most obvious sticks, leaves and mats. He is also stroked/fingered for tangles and mats....but, those hidden tangles and mats hide really good in the armpits, behind the ears, deep in the neck, back side of the feet, at the tail curl.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Your boys are absolutely beautiful (in a masculine sort of way, of course!)...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They both look great. I love that you put up new pictures.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Linda, you know it is partly down to you that I caught MHS,because when I first joined the forum you were about to collect Jack, and I read all about your excitement in collecting him,and all the rough housing etc.Of course there were others, namely Oliver and Comet.who also need to take the blame for my addiction! But I thank you [not so sure DH does!]


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

clare said:


> Linda, you know it is partly down to you that I caught MHS,because when I first joined the forum you were about to collect Jack, and I read all about your excitement in collecting him,and all the rough housing etc.Of course there were others, namely Oliver and Comet.who also need to take the blame for my addiction! But I thank you [not so sure DH does!]


:whoo: I still have lots of excitement with my boys. It gives me great joy to take care of them and to watch all their antics, but....it does take two!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter Groom #1*

It is almost officially Spring! One more day! I couldn't stand it any longer!

I clipped down Dexter. Dexter's topside was getting too fluffy, the length was about 4-6 inches. Now, the length on top is about 2 inches and oh...............so soft! I did not touch the head. I have not touched the legs yet, if and when I do, the legs will stay shaggy and long.

I only clipped the topside, upper sides only and rounded the rump.

I used my clipper and used #40 Blade with the longest clipper attachment. Starting at the shoulder, going with the hair hair growth, I ran the clippers along the spine to base of tail and then on the uppers sides....I was eyeing the look I wanted. I did keep the clippers close to the skin. I stopped a few times to comb out the hair and looked and felt for thick spots.

And, taking pictures and looking at them on the computer really helps you find the areas that need additional grooming. I can tell that the bangs need some trimming. And, I will probably trim the lower half just a little...later.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow! Dexter looks great.Now what about Jack?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am letting Jack go long...I will be trimming up the bangs, when I can figure out the look for him. Jack has LOTS of hair on top compared to Dexter. Jack is sooooooooooooooo good with grooming! I love to groom him because he cooperates and does not put up a fuss. Jack has so much hair, he would look great with a top knot.

I need to do a little more trimming on Dexter's length on the bottom to balance out the top. But, I really love the 1 1/2-2 inch cut on top....Love it! Love it! 

I am encouraging everyone to try do it yourself grooming! You will get better...it may take a few years, but you can do it! By the time 2 years passes...you will have made plenty of mistakes and you will know what you like in your groom. Hair grows!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nellie is really easy to groom in comparison to Dizzie, she will sit there and do more or less what I want, although she doesn't like the hair dryer.Dizzie makes such a fuss about grooming.And if he get an idea I am on the prowl with my grooming tools, he is off, you won't see him for dust! I have to be very subtle when I am about to give him the once over!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, Dexter looks terrific! You do such a good job on your guys!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I did a little more trimming on Dexter's bangs....you can't even tell hardly. I did trim back the white hairs on top of the head, so the white hairs are in a smaller area instead of the white hairs taking over the top of the head. 

I am having fun!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I signed in just to see the photos--they are adorable. I love the longer hair on the legs. We keep ours cut shorter--it seems allergies aren't such a problem and their weekly baths are lots easier on me. But the longer hair comes back in winter just to keep them warm. They look like Disney dogs!


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the last picture. It seems as if he ate something that he stole.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*March 2011*

Bath day Jack and Dexter. Dexter was clipped today.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Jack looks like a regular powder puff,do their coats feel different to the touch?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When they are both clean, they both feel like a bunny. Jack tends to feel softer than Dexter because of all the fluffy fine angel hair.

I love the longer hair on the legs. Dexter's body was clipped using a Clip-On # 8. I think I like the # 8 (Clip-On) compared to the # 10. The #10 will give a longer hair look groom, but, the # 8 will give more of a body shape and make rump more pronounced. 

Grooming is an art that needs to be practiced that requires lots of patience, an eye for balance, and most important....what you did wrong the other time so you do not repeat it! I kind of wish the hair would grow faster so I could clip more and get more practice!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Your boys are looking so handsome, Linda! That Jack looks soooo fluffy! I love when they do the crooked mouth thing, as Jack is doing in the last photo. And I always love seeing Dexter as I think he and Augie are about a week apart in age.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried grooming their dogs at home? How successful have you been? Is there one better clipper than any other?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Linda is one of our resident experts!!! You can see what a cute job she does on Dexter. (She leaves Jack long) We have a number of other people on the forum who do all their own clipping.

Linda, the boys look adorable as always!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the length on Dexter, you do a great job. That's the length I'd like to keep Coach at. Is that considered a puppy cut?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Karen!  I learned as I groomed! 

You really need to want to groom at home and know you will make mistakes with scissors or the clippers....and you will probably not post pictures for months if you make a good goof-up with the clippers. 

If you are wanting to leave your Hav in a long clip....you do not need fancy expensive clippers. It is important to do your research on clippers and read those reviews! You want clippers that will cut the hair "like butter!"

When I did the last clipper groom on Dexter, I used a #8 Clip-On. The main blade is the # 40, then you attach the # 8 Clip-On. 

When I did Dexter's groom, I take the clippers and run along the spine in the direction of the hair from the neck to the base of the tail keeping the clippers close to the skin. 

Using a # 8 Clip-On will leave the hair about 1 1/2 inches long. 

After I do a few runs along the spine with the clippers, I move the clippers over (like a row) and run the clippers down again to the tail. 

:drum: MOST IMPORTANT --- Hair must NOT have any tangles when you are using clippers with a clip-on comb. Because, if you do...the clippers will get tangled up with the knots and the clipper will clip more hair off than you wanted. 

Make sure you hold the tail down while your are clipping.

For the sides, I run the clippers down in the direction of the hair straight down. Lift the clippers away from the body and start to skim the hair as you clip. Do not follow the belly curve or you will lose that length of hair. 

It is a matter of using your eyes and balancing out what looks right. 

:smash: It is not easy grooming your own dog! They know what they can get away with! 

You have to remain very calm and firm while you are grooming. I tend not to give Dexter eye contact. I stay focused and keep on clipping and praise all good behavior and readjust "Stand Up" frequently. Stay very calm and make your Hav believe you know what you are doing! 

I also found I can use my left arm with my hand holding the tail along the back side so I can trim up the rectal area. 

Dexter loves..............to sit when I am wanting him to stand so I can do his rear or legs. :fencing: 

As for under the neck and chest area, I tend to want this area longer than the top side, so I kind of eye the area to look right and balanced and trim with scissors very lightly the ends (little tiny bits of hair)....Hair does grow back, but not fast enough for me. I fluff the hair up and out with a wide comb and then trim the ends of the hair following a soft rounded curve (the picture above will show you the soft curve of the chest).

Ok....that's enough for now.... Remember eye and balance!

:wave:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

lkwilson said:


> I love the length on Dexter, you do a great job. That's the length I'd like to keep Coach at. Is that considered a puppy cut?


Be very careful when you use the term "puppy cut," because it all depends on the groomer! Lots of times, your Hav will be clipped very short including the face, ears, legs if you say you want a "puppy cut"!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

They look adorable! Great job with their cuts!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Latest pictures of Dexter and Jack. Jack has been tangle/mat free for a week! I am consistently combing Jack once a day. I am actually seeing an improvement in Jack's eye area (I am consistently cleaning the ***** stuff away 1-2x day).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Love their expressions Linda. They both look so intent. You're doing a wonderful job grooming. Hair does grow back in ehhh?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What handsome boys!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been seeing a Allergist for Misty even though her allergy has become severe she does not have eye staining, I am told eye socket structure is also a factor. I guess thats whats wrong with Yogi, I have to clean his eyes at least twice a day. Linda your guys look great..we live in a part of the country that is full of pollen and elements we have no control over.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Linda, could you catch us up to speed on Dexter and Jack's relationship?? I just went back and quickly re-read this thread and your talking about working out the Top Dog dynamics, etc. I am seeing some of the behaviors you described with my two. Finn seems to think he has to have control of everything. If there are three of something and he has two and Augie has one of them, he has to have Augie's too. Augie will most of the time, just let him have it, unless it is something Augie really prizes and then the nastiest snarl comes out (surprised me as Augie does not snarl). Finn will back off. When we first brought Finn home, it appeared that Augie was taking him under his wing and was very kind and gentle with him. And now it appears to me that Finn is repaying him by being a little jerk. I think Finn is as tall, possibly a bit taller, than Augie now, but not quite as heavy at nearly 7 months. They wrestle and play chase, but it hasn't gotten nasty - yet. Augie gets worn out first. Finn is constantly trying to hump him. Augie just stands there. I tell Finn 'off' and he does get off. I hate that behavior. The wrestling and other stuff, we just let them work it out. Aside from being Havanese, and male, my two could NOT be MORE different!!! 

I am hoping that one day they will have worked it out and can be comfortable friends. Who ended up Top Dog in your house? I am kind of wishing we would have gotten another puppy when Augie was just a few months old so they could have worked this out before he was older. He had been top dog for 2.5 years. Does it bother them to get shoved down in rank, if that is indeed the way it is going to be worked out?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

With our two,Dizzie two and a half,and Nellie seventeen months old,Dizzie is top dog,but Nellie is very bossy,and sometimes snaps and really tells Dizzie off,and he backs down,but over all she follows him everywhere and takes her lead from him,also when we are out,if we meet what Dizzie thinks is an over exuberant dog he will protect her,even when she doesn't necessarily want him too!Gradually they are becoming better friends,although Dizzie likes his space and doesn't usually sleep close to Nellie,though she would be happy to snuggle up to him.He also tells her off when she is doing something he knows she shouldn't,he is so sensible and she is as daft as a brush!!I think Dizzie would have liked to remain an only dog,but Nellie is good for him as he would just do nothing all day if it were not for her!Nellie on the other hand loves to play continuely,and could possibly have developed SA if it weren't for Dizzie being with her when we are out.I know just what you are saying about their characters being polar opposites .


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You will have to decide for yourself by the way I describe events. 

Dexter is my high alert boy. Shakes/hides with thunder storms. He is the first Hav in and out the door. He is an instigator (teaser) to Jack. Dexter is not the walker in the family and will often stay inside because he does not want/need to go outside. Often fusses at Jack because Jack is taking too long to go back inside. 

Jack: Is an explorer, he would rather explore instead of do...ing what he needs to get done while he is outside. Often lets Dexter eat first, then will eat and growl to keep Dexter away. If Jack is not hungry he will let Dexter eat the meal. Jack is more passive compare to Dexter, he will roll over on his back when you go to pick up Jack...he has done this since he was a young puppy. 

When Dexter has a bone/treat he does not fight or growl to keep it, but Jack does. Jack always wants all the treats and he will pursue Dexter to get it. If Jack gets it, Dexter will just go get the other treat.

I always thought a top dog was always the calm secure type dog, not letting things intimidate him. So, I still think Dexter is the top dog.

They both play well together. 

They tolerate each other if they are too close to each other...they both like their own space. They do not cuddle up together to go to sleep. 

Dexter tires out before Jack when playing. They do have their moments when Dexter fusses angrily at Jack (not often).

Two different personalities, which I love.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Linda. Sounds to me like your two are pretty independent. Kind of do their own thing? It will be interesting to see how my two work things out. When I asked our trainer about some of their behaviors, she asked who went out the door first. But we take them out on leash or carry Finn and Augie just runs out to their fenced play area. Our yard is not fenced, so we don't just open the door and let them go. Augie tolerates a lot from Finn without getting ruffled, but after awhile he just wants to be left alone. If Finn had his way, he would try to hump him or wrestle all day long, I think. They eat each others food if we forgot to pick it up. Once in awhile Augie will growl if Finn tries to get a toy he has or a special treat, but usually will just let him have it. The two different personalities is definitely interesting to observe! They both do like to be outside. And neither one is afraid of loud noises, like fireworks. We don't live in an area where there are many thunderstorms. If Augie barks at something while they are outside, Finn has to get in his 'Big Protector stance' and start barking too, although I am sure he has no idea why!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack Update: Bath today. Drying only took about 25 minutes! No tangles or mats! I am staying consistent in combing 1 x day It has been almost 2 weeks since the last bath. 
I have noticed I have to give Jack a bath more often compared to Dexter.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Good for you!!!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Just reading this. What handsome boys!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The boys look great, Linda. You're doing a wonderful job grooming them. McGee has the eye stains, too, and I heard recently that Head & Shoulders shampoo will help so I might try it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Jack's Haircut*

I did it! Jack has a new haircut!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so loving Jack's haircut! Drying Jack is dream come true!

Jack and I went on a mile walk today. Dexter decided to stay home. Lots of times Dexter decides not to go "outside" or "potty" or "walk." 

I think Dexter has finally figured out Jack. Jack usually likes to go outside for nothing.........., so we end up coming right back inside, so Dexter figures....Why waste the time! 

So....Dexter stayed all by himself while Jack and I went walking. Dexter sat looking out the window waiting for us to get back from walking.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I need to catch up this thread. 

Pictures of Jack in his shorter groom are posted. Boys are getting baths today and I will be trimming some hair on legs. 

Back home from our Miami trip to see Mom. 

Things learned with the boys- 

1. Check boy's hair each time they go outside.
2. Sand spurs hurt! 
3. Cedar tree leaves are a PAIN in the boy's hair to remove!

I thought I was going to get a break from the dried leaves all over the house in NC. On the trip back, I discovered the sand spurs and cedar tree leaves on the boys. 

I ended up checking the boy's hair every time we took potty breaks. My car floor board is full of those cedar thingys.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

What is a sand spur?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It is the seed from some weed that grows on the beach. It has a burr on it so that it sticks whereever it lands. As I remember they are not very big. Around here we have beggars lice and cockleburrs. The beggars lice are a flat seed about the size of a tick and they stick to everything. Cockleburrs are oval and have spines all over. Getting them out of a dogs coat is a nightmare. Me I just don't let Rosie walk around in the woods. Besides I am highly allergic to poison ivy and dogs get it on their feet and pass it on to me.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I need to catch up this thread.
> 
> Pictures of Jack in his shorter groom are posted. Boys are getting baths today and I will be trimming some hair on legs.
> 
> ...


When we drove through New Mexico and Arizona on our way to the Grand Canyon, we would stop by the McDonald's so Bella and Dani could have a potty break. They learned quickly that it was a lucky day if a weed happened to be around! All we found were pebbles for them.

But on our trip back, we stopped in Amarillo and they found a bit more "grass" by a Burger King. Afterward, they were in the car on my lap and that's when I started stroking their fur and finding these horrible stickers. They were like knives sticking into my fingers. I had to get kleenex to pull them off their feet and tail. I've never seen anything so agressive.

I don't know who was happier to see our house when we finally pulled into the driveway. Bella ran through the house and gathered up every toy and Dani curled up in her bed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> It is the seed from some weed that grows on the beach. It has a burr on it so that it sticks whereever it lands. As I remember they are not very big. Around here we have beggars lice and cockleburrs. The beggars lice are a flat seed about the size of a tick and they stick to everything. Cockleburrs are oval and have spines all over. Getting them out of a dogs coat is a nightmare. Me I just don't let Rosie walk around in the woods. Besides I am highly allergic to poison ivy and dogs get it on their feet and pass it on to me.


I think the beggars lice is what I was seeing about a week ago on the boys. The "sticky seeds" I was finding on the boys resemble the description of the beggars lice.

As for the cockleburrs, do they look a little bigger than the sand spurs, but are worse with the spines?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sand spurs are beige or straw colored and have very sharp spikes on them. I've only seen them in Florida. When we were kids and went to visit my grandparents in Stuart my brother and I used to have contests walking around the outside of the house and see who could get the least sandspurs in our feet! LOL

Lucile, is the beggar's lice green? We have flat green things that will stick to your socks here in GA. I think there is another thing that is black that sticks to sock, too! I don't think there is anything here that doesn't stick to Abby and McGee! :frusty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job on the haircuts!!! The boys are so handsome


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The green ones are the same thing just not dried yet. If you walk through tall weeds you will get them all over your jeans or socks. The favored method of getting them off is to scrape off with a place knife. The cockleburr is about the sizee of a green pea stretched into an oval. Actually if you have ever seen cotton seed, that is the size just with spines all over. Like I say, Rosie doesn't miss what she doesn't know about. We don't go walking in the woods or fields.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just looked up a picture of a cockleburrs. I think I have seen these things when they are dried. It is really nice to know the name of those sticky seeds.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Glad to oblige...just ask a country girl about the outdoor things. And so far I have not had a dog with cockleburrs in its coat. They are hard enough to get out of a sweater, I can't imagine how to get one out of Rosie's coat.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you tell me another? This type of sticker is like a small toothpick (black) that gets stuck in the hair.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well Linda, you have stumped me. The only thing that I can think of that I know the name is the coneflower seed. Black tiny little toothpicks. Cone Flowers grow wild are are usually purple or yellow maybe more pink than yellow. In fact I think the purple ones are on the endangered list. As I have told before I am a professional land surveyor by have to not wanting to. Anyway I spent several years out in the field again because we had children to feed and couldn't afford to hire anyone. I got pretty familiar with the weeds that caused trouble. I definitely know where "chiggars" (some call them red bugs) live. I know that ticks frequent pine and cedar trees more than any other place, especially the tiny ones we call seed ticks. And poison ivy and sumac can be spotted by me way before anyone else notices. And I know that dogs and humans can get it on them and then transfer it to me. I used to make my husband put his clothes in the washer himself. If I have a choice even today, I will not walk through high weeds. And I have had to have two dogs to the vet to get out burr type seeds from between their toes. So of course I don't let Rosie out in those places either. But to answer your question, the cone flower is the only one that I can think of. I am sure that other plants give off the same type of seed, but it would just be something that I call a weed because I don't know the true name.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Nasty stuff:

Sand Spurs

Purple Coneflower Seeds

Cockleburs

Beggars Lice


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Gee I'm glad I don't have that stuff along our walks. We get sticker bushes on us and dead grass.
Havason have you ever added a comb to your razor? if so what is the longest you can buzz a coat? and do you have a picture?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi don't you dare cut Joey's hair. She will get easier and easier. Don't spend so much time obsessing about it either. If she get a really bad mat, just snip it out. It won't show. She is really pretty right now. I don't use anything on Rosie that is expensive. I use baby shampoo to bathe her and pantine conditioner full strength. I usually stand her on the counter and squeeze out most of the water (she is standing on a towel). Then I pick through her hair with a hair pick to get out most of the tangles. I use a wide tooth comb to sorta go through her hair before I blow dry and I use a brush on the blow dry. It only takes maybe 30 minutes start to finish. some times I don't blow dry completely therefore she is not completely brushed out either. But now I can wait until the next day to brush. Really she is 2 years old now and it is not a big deal. Zoey is a beautiful dog, got Rosie beat by a mile.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Suzi don't you dare cut Joey's hair. She will get easier and easier. Don't spend so much time obsessing about it either. If she get a really bad mat, just snip it out. It won't show. She is really pretty right now. I don't use anything on Rosie that is expensive. I use baby shampoo to bathe her and pantine conditioner full strength. I usually stand her on the counter and squeeze out most of the water (she is standing on a towel). Then I pick through her hair with a hair pick to get out most of the tangles. I use a wide tooth comb to sorta go through her hair before I blow dry and I use a brush on the blow dry. It only takes maybe 30 minutes start to finish. some times I don't blow dry completely therefore she is not completely brushed out either. But now I can wait until the next day to brush. Really she is 2 years old now and it is not a big deal. Zoey is a beautiful dog, got Rosie beat by a mile.


 Your sweet, I have put the scissors away. Linda uses a pick also I'll have to try that. Is a hair pick like a wide comb with only about 4 or 5 points or is it just one point? PS Rosie is just as cute . would be nice if you would learn to take a few more pictures!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This one is a real old one and works best. The large plastic ones don't seem to go through the hair. You might have to find an older person to get one like this.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well... I need to buy a pick! Thank goodness the picks are not costly. I am going to check Sally's (hair supply store). Thank you so much for mentioning the pick to help with grooming. I will be letting the boys hair grow out until Spring and then we will reassess the grooming


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just got back from seeing my son and his family outside of Nashville. DH took Rosie out to potty at the motel into a field. She came back with these all over her. I had bathed her that morning and she was so fluffy and pretty until the trip through the weeds.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow she picked up a lot of seeds! Thanks for the picture of the pick now I know what your talking about. In high school we called them cake cutters. I saw something metal that only had about three picks just last week I think it was wall greens.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the same "cake cutters" I haven't seen these on the boys. Mainly a few leaves...not as much as before, now that I have taken some leg hair off. 

I will take a picture next time of the weeds I find on the boys. 

The boys had a lazy day with me today (sleep day), which Jack was not being cooperative, he insisted I get up after only 3 hours of sleep, so I am dragging today. Found a tick on Jack today, so they are still out there!

Slowly changing the boy's food over to "Taste of the Wild," for the next week.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I guess I am a bad mother, I just bought a new bag of Blue Buffalo and gave it to her. Rosie must be part hound, she eats anything and everything and never has a problem unless she gets some of the food that is colored. Or the colored treats. She pukes them right up.


----------

